# Carpet Racing League - CEFX Edition 2/25



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

With 4 races in the books and one to go, no champions can be crowned at this point in time. All 5 classes are still up for grabs. For those of you with two or more races in the books, the race at CEFX can make it or break it for your final points ranking. 

Important dates to remember are:
February 25th, race #5 at CEFX Raceway in Westland, MI
March 11th, fun run (trophy and prize presentations) at the track with the largest attendance. So far, Larry's has the lead with 56 entries. The first two at Halo were both larger, but since Halo is now closed, we default to Larry's. If CEFX draws more than 56, then we'll be heading back there on 3/11.

My following posts will spell out some of the battles to watch for in each class. The columns are in this order: 
*Rank / Name / Halo / Halo 2 / Larry's / Ft. W. / 2 drop total / 1 drop total*
Ranked by 2 drop total. Rich has these for the website onroadracing.com/crl


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Touring Stock*
It's a three horse race for first between Keith Bilanti, Eli and Chuck lonergan. Everyone else is racing for second. There are a number of racers who can move up and steal 2nd from Chuck and Eli, especially if Eli's touring stock luck continues.

1 Keith Billanti 102 96 0 99 201 297 

2 Chuck Lonergan 99 0 0 102 201 201

3 Eli Ezrow 98 102 92 93 200 293

4 Rob Schaffer 96 98 0 0 194 194

5 Chris Mazzola 0 93 100 0 193 193

6 Joe Trandell 0 92 99 0 191 191

7 Rick Monahan 95 94 0 0 189 189

8 Al Whisker 89 85 96 0 185 270

9 Andrew Knapp 90 81 93 0 183 264

10 Jermaine Leggett 0 88 95 0 183 183

11 Jesse Holman 92 90 0 0 182 182

12 Mike Cooper 93 89 0 0 182 182

13 Cary Ringle 81 76 0 97 178 254

14 Fred Knapp 87 84 89 0 176 260

15 Dan Fisher 88 87 0 0 175 175

16 Tracy Fogelson 0 82 0 91 173 173

17 Zac Hallott 0 70 77 94 171 241 

18 Randy Rickard 78 71 0 92 170 241

19 Michael Robertson 85 0 80 0 165 165

20 Jeff Miles 84 78 0 0 162 162

21 Nick Klaver 83 0 79 0 162 162

22 Mike Morris 79 79 82 0 161 240

23 Cory Byfield 80 77 0 0 157 157

24 Art Landino 77 75 78 0 155 230

25 Roy Hurst 76 72 0 0 148 148 

na Walter Henderson 0 99 0 0 99 99

na Ted Barrie 0 0 98 0 98 98

na Gene Labor 0 0 0 98 98 98

na Jim Hermann 97 0 0 0 97 97

na Mike McBride 0 97 0 0 97 97

na Ray Cappel 0 0 97 0 97 97

na David Perez 0 0 0 96 96 96

na Allen Horne 0 95 0 0 95 95

na Bruce Owen 0 0 0 95 95 95

na Aaron Rees 0 0 94 0 94 94

na Mike Marshall 94 0 0 0 94 94

na Willie Thomas 0 0 90 0 90 90

na DC 0 0 88 0 88 88

na Peter Szuhai 0 0 87 0 87 87

na Chris Byron 86 0 0 0 86 86

na Lloyd Sio 0 0 86 0 86 86

na William Sexton 0 86 0 0 86 86

na Grant Cobb 0 0 85 0 85 85

na Mike Dubia 0 0 84 0 84 84

na Matt Mittle 0 83 0 0 83 83

na Randy Bragg 0 0 83 0 83 83

na Matt DeRap 82 0 0 0 82 82

na Russ Raden 0 0 81 0 81 81

na Eric Hughes 0 80 0 0 80 80

na John Demchak 0 0 76 0 76 76

na Gene Greer 0 74 0 0 74 74

na Louie Szilagyi 0 73 0 0 73 73

na Marcus Malone 0 69 0 0 69 69

na Christopher Goetz 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Touring 19
*This one is awesome with a six car race for 1st, separated by only 7 points. The racers currently from seventh on down can move up as high as 3rd.

1 Bobby Flack 102 97 93 0 199 292

2 Jesse Holman 0 98 100 0 198 198

3 Casey Beaudoin 97 100 0 0 197 197

4 Brent Owen 95 94 0 100 195 289

5 Andrew Knapp 0 96 98 0 194 194

6 Tim Stamper 93  93 99 0 192 285

7 William Sexton 0 91 97 0 188 188

8 Jeff Cook 87 88 0 98 186 273

9 Mark Rodney 89 0 96 0 185 185

10 Dan Fisher 90 89 0 0 179 179

na Jacob Delano 0 0 0 101 101 101

na Jeff Durling 0 99 0 0 99 99

na Aaron Bomia 99 0 0 0 99 99

na Dave Johnson 98 0 0 0 98 98

na Allen Horne 0 97 0 0 97 97

na Ben Puterbaugh 96 0 0 0 96 96

na Mike Morris 0 0 95 0 95 95

na Jermaine Leggett 94 0 0 0 94 94

na Marcus Malone 0 0 94 0 94 94

na Fred Knapp 0 92 0 0 92 92

na Dwight Alexander 92 0 0 0 92 92

na Lloyd Sio 0 0 92 0 92 92

na Joe Trandell 0 0 91 0 91 91

na Jason Jakubczyk 0 90 0 0 90 90

na Kevin Marcy 88 0 0 0 88 88

na Fred Baumgartner 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*Touring Mod*
Five car battle for #1, separated by only 3 points. Sorry to Josh, Bobby and Dan Miles - you can only move up to 5th, even with a TQ and the win at CEFX. Oh, and Greg Anthony is currenty sitting 5th. I guess you could say that I just put a target on the toolbox?

1 Jacob Delano 94 99 0 102 201 295

2 Walter Henderson 100 95 98 0 198 293

3 Jeff Switzer 99 98 0 98 197 295

4 James Reilly 95 98 99 97 197 294

5 Greg Anthony 97 97 0 99 196 293

6 Josh Cyrul 92 100 0 0 192 192

7 Dan Miles 98 93 0 0 191 191

8 Bobby Flack 95 94 0 0 189 189

na Dave Johnson 0 0 102 0 102 102

na Kevin Marcy 96 0 0 0 96 96

na Casey Beaudoin 0 92 0 0 92 92

na Brandon Shells 0 91 0 0 91 91


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*1/12th Stock*
This has been all Eli, but Andy Power can win by getting the TQ and win at CEFX. If Eli TQ's, its over. Seven of us are racing for 2nd place with a points spread of only 5 points. I just happen to be at the back of that line, trying to get to second. Look out for the green snowplow.

1 Eli Ezrow 98 99 101 100 201 300

2 Andy Power 99 100 0 0 199 199

3 Karl Womack 0 98 0 97 195 195

4 Rich Chang 97 97 94 0 194 288

5 Aaron Bomia 100 94 0 0 194 194

6 David Lee 94 0 95 98 193 287

7 Joe Trandell 0 96 96 0 192 192

8 Ron Ferguson 95 94 0 96 191 285

9 Keith Hamilton 93 93 98 93 191 284

10 Bill Impson 0 0 91 95 186 186

11 Bob Cates 92 89 93 86 185 274

12 Jody Flipse 91 90 92 0 183 273

13 Cory Ferguson 86 87 0 90 177 263

14 Bob Reilly 84 86 90 74 176 260

15 Joe Reilly 80 85 88 70 173 253

16 Tracy Fogelson 89 83 0 81 172 253

17 John Kissel 87 0 0 84 171 171

18 Sean Bushnell 85 0 0 82 167 167

19 Mike Clark 82 81 0 0 163 163

na Jason Jakubczyk 0 0 0 101 101 101

na Chris Mazzola 0 0 100 0 100 100

na Chuck Lonergan 98 0 0 0 98 98

na Fred Baumgartner 0 0 97 0 97 97

na Brian Anthony 0 95 0 0 95 95

na Lee Harpe 0 0 0 94 94 94

na Phil Zimmerman 0 0 0 92 92 92

na Tim Stamper 0 0 0 91 91 91

na Craig Schafer 0 91 0 0 91 91

na Marcus Malone 90 0 0 0 90 90

na Gene Labor 0 0 0 89 89 89

na John Demchak 0 0 89 0 89 89

na Shane Snyder 0 0 0 88 88 88

na Jerry Schofield 88 0 0 0 88 88

na Phillip Zimmerman 0 0 0 87 87 87

na Brent Harpe 0 0 0 85 85 85

na David Greer 0 84 0 0 84 84

na Tom Parrot 0 0 0 83 83 83

na Rodney Jones 83 0 0 0 83 83

na Scott McNish 0 82 0 0 82 82

na Matt Reinoehi  81 0 0 0 81 81

na Steve Roebling 0 0 0 80 80 80

na David Perez 0 0 0 79 79 79

na Dennis Anderson 0 0 0 78 78 78

na Scott Heath 0 0 0 77 77 77

na Mick Livingston 0 0 0 76 76 76

na Brandon Harpe 0 0 0 75 75 75

na Mark Maroney 0 0 0 73 73 73

na Ian Mcaffee 0 0 0 72 72 72

na Brett Maroney 0 0 0 71 71 71


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

*1/12th Mod
*It's the Jeff Switzer and David Lee show. The only way David can win is to get the TQ and the A-main win. That will put him in a points tie with Jeff. It will force us to go to their back up (best 3 of 5), their 4th best score. David has the better backup and would win the championship by 1 point over Jeff. 

1 Jeff Switzer 102 102 0 100 204 304

2 David Lee 97 98 102 100 202 300

3 Fred Baumgartner 98 96 0 0 194 194

4 Greg Anthony 95 0 0 99 194 194

5 Josh Cyrul 94 99 0 0 193 193

na Jacob Delano 99 0 0 0 99 99

na Rich Chang 0 97 0 0 97 97

na Walter Henderson 96 0 0 0 96 96

na Dan Miles 0 95 0 0 95 95


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> na Gene Labor 0 0 0 98 98 98


Anyone know where Gene is from? I lost contact with someone with the same name a while back.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Gene has been around the hobby for quite some time. Last I knew he was from the Kalamazoo area. He worked for Fantom in the past, winding motors. He was pitted with Chuck Lonergan, but I didn't get a chance to talk with him about the old days or what he's doing now.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I am available to run anyones spare car to "team" drive to help them in points or hinder others. Highest bider wins.

Brian


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Xpressman said:


> I am available to run anyones spare car to "team" drive to help them in points or hinder others. Highest bider wins.
> 
> Brian


I may have to take you up on that... i dont think i can make it to the next round... youll have to show Chuck how fragile his RDX can be... and ELI... well.. youll have to brake check him when he comes around to lap you 

KB


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> I may have to take you up on that... i dont think i can make it to the next round... youll have to show Chuck how fragile his RDX can be... and ELI... well.. youll have to brake check him when he comes around to lap you
> 
> KB


How about you TQ and win and make it easier so I can finish 2nd.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Xpressman said:


> How about you TQ and win and make it easier so I can finish 2nd.



Thats a tall order... :freak:


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

How can Andy get the win? We tie, I think, then it goes to the next round, right? A TQ and win will give him 101 points, that means his total is 300.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Website has been updated with the standings.

Bummed I couldn't make this race!
-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Eli, you get 2 pts for TQ.... He'd total out at 301


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Eli, you get 2 pts for TQ.... He'd total out at 301


Yep. Like Greg said. We count the best 3 of 5. If Eli doesn't better one of his current top 3, and Andy gets the TQ and the win, Eli will drop to #2. And we will then all call him that - #2. 

There is another way for Eli to win if Andy does get the TQ. Eli needs to place 1st or 2nd, which would give him 100 for first or 99 for second and beat his current first race 98 points.


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Just TQ and win................. yeah.....no pressure


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yoouu caaan dooooo iiiiit!

-Rich




Andy who? said:


> Just TQ and win................. yeah.....no pressure


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

"Hello, MI State Police.......... yes that's right, he's coming from Ohio, dark beard, vehicle full of toy cars..... says your fastest patrol car and your biggest doughnut munchers are no match for him!"


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Woudln't it be nice if all 151 total entries from the first 4 races showed up at CEFX for the last race. That woudl be one hell of a weekend!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Woudln't it be nice if all 151 total entries from the first 4 races showed up at CEFX for the last race. That woudl be one hell of a weekend!


Yes and thank god I have a permanent pit spot! It helps out when racing and practicing gets too tight to find a spot.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Timmay - I like what you have listed as your location. I liked is to so much that I copied it. Too cool.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Timmay - I like what you have listed as your location. I liked is to so much that I copied it. Too cool.


I had the Chris Farley "In A van, down by the river" as a location for a long time and most didn't get it. 

I had to put that up in a location. It seems fitting doesn't it. I think Joe Reilly has us all beat though.

Tim


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> I had the Chris Farley "In A van, down by the river" as a location for a long time and most didn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim












Some of us thought it was funny...

-Sean

Edit: The pic flopped... that's better...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> I had the Chris Farley "In A van, down by the river" as a location for a long time and most didn't get it.
> 
> I had to put that up in a location. It seems fitting doesn't it. I think Joe Reilly has us all beat though.
> 
> Tim


I thought Marcus Malone won the competition at 1.2 miles away?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I thought Marcus Malone won the competition at 1.2 miles away?


No. I heard that Joe Reilly purchased a pit spot at CEFX and then literally moved into it. I hear he's been hiding at closing time and sleeping in Josh's office after he locks up. Just something that I heard. All that 2 a.m. practice for Joe should put him in the "A" at the next CRL.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

i have been looking it over.. and i just dont see how I could place lower than 3rd.. and thats if Eli and chuck both finish 1-2 ahead of me.. 3rd... i didnt break the pencil out or anything.. but yah..

am i missing somthing?
Keith


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> i have been looking it over.. and i just dont see how I could place lower than 3rd.. and thats if Eli and chuck both finish 1-2 ahead of me.. 3rd... i didnt break the pencil out or anything.. but yah..
> 
> am i missing somthing?
> Keith


Keith,

Now why are you worrying about 3rd....you are gonna show up, TQ, win...it is all very simple....just ask Andy.

And you are right if Rob TQed and won he would have 1 less point then you still.

Brian


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

and thats a BIG if Chuck and ELI both finish 1-2...

Im guessing the turnout will be quite big for the 25th... Rick M and Mazzo will both be competetive... as well as many others running stock im sure...

So.. i will see if i can make it.. but it isnt looking good.

Keef


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith B. - You can only fall to 3rd if Chuck and Eli show up. If Chuck doesn't show, he'll drop to the bottom because he only has one race in. If Eli doesn't do well, you get first and the others in 4th, 5th and 6th can move up to pass Eli.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Zack H. - I fixed the points error for your touring stock class. You move from 25th to 17th.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks alot keith. you guys put on a great show. i enjoy it alot.


----------



## ctmazzo (Oct 21, 2003)

Keith

Are you to to CEFX this weekend????


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

ctmazzo said:


> Keith
> 
> Are you to to CEFX this weekend????


Is that a Keith B or Keith H??

Keith B= No.. working sunday. Next week, yes.

KB


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Danny - not going to make it to CEFX this week either. Superbowl week, so super busy with work and Superbowl parties.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith and all....

go to page 11 of the ned ROAR online RevUp and have a read.

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/RevUP_ONLINE_FebMar_2006.pdf

It seems that out new Region 5 director is even meantioning non-Roar sanctioned series now-a-days....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow! That's pretty cool. I'll have to drop Rob an email and say thanks.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hamilton sure has been quiet lately, I bet he's tired from having to take the bus into downtown and then walk 20 blocks to get to work with all of downtown shut down.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm just resting up for all of the Superbowl parties. Look for me Friday night on Jimmy Kimmel on WXYZ at 11:30 pm. Plus, we'll be rocking the Sports Illustrated swimsuit party on Saturday. Then, cap that off with a pre-Superbowl party and tickets to the game on Sunday. OH, and for James' sake, hangin with Alissa Milano on Friday night at the TLC, Miami Inc party. I'll say hi for you Jim.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Keith and all....
> 
> go to page 11 of the ned ROAR online RevUp and have a read.
> 
> ...


I think somewhere in the rule book it says ROAR is only to talk about ROAR events...lol


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

DUDE>.. Alyssa Milano... you have to tell her I love her. She is in my top 3. 
KB


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't worry I already talked to her. :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

reilly said:


> Don't worry I already talked to her. :wave:


And those 2 magazine pages will never be the same ever again.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

That's why the toolbox covers his magasines with plastic...:drunk:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I prefer to laminate, it's more perminent


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

reilly said:


> Don't worry I already talked to her. :wave:


:lol: 

That's o.k. Jim. I hope she remembers me from Vegas 2004. She was dating Justin Timberlake until I broke that up. The whole world owes me for that. I just couldn't stand the thought of Alyssa getting "justified."


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's o.k. Jim. I hope she remembers me from Vegas 2004. She was dating Justin Timberlake until I broke that up. The whole world owes me for that. I just couldn't stand the thought of Alyssa getting "justified."


So you had to get "justified" to break it up?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

gee, I wonder how Hammie's hangover is right about now?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

This is your new Region 5 director. Since I mentioned the CRL, perhaps I'll also mention the Region 5 carpet race at Intense Raceway Park in IL. March 25-26. More info soon

http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

If MCH still lived in Chicago, we could all show up a 4am and stay there for Regions...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Fred, I'm sure he still has friends there... you thinking what I'm thinking? ROADTRIP.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Fred B said:


> If MCH still lived in Chicago, we could all show up a 4am and stay there for Regions...


Fred - did you go out with us downtown Chicago when the nationals were there in the burbs? I remember Troy from Fantom being there and a few other people. Talk about a hangover. I think we didn't get back to the track until 6 a.m. and I was on the track at 8:30?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Nope, it was some regional race we went to. Showed up early in the AM and you thaught we were jokeing around. Then we told you that the cops were circling us.

Ah, good times.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

This race is just too far away from the last one. 2/25... I hope I can get out to the track for some practice before then.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> This race is just too far away from the last one. 2/25... I hope I can get out to the track for some practice before then.


 
Yeha no kidding, who made the schedule? This feels like a cruel joke.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hammie, any chance you can change the date of the Fun Run so some of us cn go to the Big "March" Race in Cincy?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Keith,

Have you seen the recent AOL ad on TV where the guy says,

"I want to blow a Hammie."

That's really cute how you marketing folks like to ask each other out on a date on national TV.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hmmm. Funny you should notice that. It may be an odd coincidence that Tracy, the AOL rep may be at the CRL race on the 25th. Beyond getting my name on tv, I'm also trying to convince them to webcast next year's CRL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

How could I not miss it? That commercial pretty much plays every 15 minutes. 

Oh, and I discovered the wording is, "I'm going to blow a Hammie." Pretty direct!

-Rich


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

i thought it was "I dont want to blow a hammie"

will the awards be handed out after this next race?

KB


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

KB:

Hi,

Nice run Sunday. dude that was the best looking Jrxs I have ever seen. Told Mini you could kick his a$$ without even trying. maybe he'll show up in two weeks. 

"blow a Hammie"................ not even going there.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

kb, that's what the fun run is for


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rjvk said:


> This is your new Region 5 director. Since I mentioned the CRL, perhaps I'll also mention the Region 5 carpet race at Intense Raceway Park in IL. March 25-26. More info soon
> 
> http://www.intenseracewaypark.com/


Yeah, yeah. IRP's a great place. 

Rob, dunno if I'll make it out a week after Stockton.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Keith Billanti said:


> i thought it was "I dont want to blow a hammie"
> 
> will the awards be handed out after this next race?
> 
> KB


I'll calculate the points after racing finishes on Saturday 2/25. Hopefully we can post them right to the web from the track so everone knows how they did. Depends upon what time we finish and how long it takes me to double check everything. At the very least, the final season points will be posted on Sunday. 

I'll then order all of the trophies and the prizes. We will pass them out at the fun run on 3/11. The fun run will be at the track that had the biggest attendance of the season. Halo was in the lead with 80 entries, but that track is now closed and not eligible to host the fun run. Larry's currently has the lead with 56 entries. If CEFX beats that on 2/25, then they'll get the fun run. Either way, we know that the fun run will be near Detroit; either Larry's or CEFX.

Anyone have connections to get a funky 1/12th scale body, like a mini or something? Josh had something, but I don't know if he'll have time to put the finishing touches on itby 3/1. I also need to talk to Chicky at Parma about ordering some 1/10th scale muscle cars for the fun run.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Goetz said:


> Yeah, yeah. IRP's a great place.
> 
> Rob, dunno if I'll make it out a week after Stockton.



Just change your return flight to O'Hare. Otherwise, you're not my friend anymore. :dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rjvk said:


> Just change your return flight to O'Hare. Otherwise, you're not my friend anymore. :dude:


Ok, sir.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds good.. but i dont know if ill be able to make the fun run. In fact.. i can say with good confidence that I cannot. I am going to NY for our baby shower the weekend before and the weekend before that i was granted the saturday off for the CRL 

KB


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Tim: thanks for the kind words.... yah... my car impressed me even more than you im sure  I still cant believe how good it was. Cannot wait till next week..

KB


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Keith:

Sorry to hear you're going to miss the Fun Run. We were hoping you could make it. I was hoping you and Mini could have a few runs together. (I'm dragging him down no matter what he wants to do). he needs some track time.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Whats the directions when coming up I75 from Dayton? thanks


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Impdog, come up I-75 into Michigan to Exit 20, Take 275 north to exit 25, Ford road. Turn right at the bottom of the ramp and go about 1.5 miles. You will go over an overpass then come up to a light. Just past the light on the left you will see Gordon's Food Service. Immediately past GFS is Executive Dr. Turn left onto Executive Drive and it's the second building on the left past the GFS lot. 

5717 E. Executive Dr.
Westland, MI. 48185

Tony


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

stampede, you definitely won't need to bring tables. Pretty sure you won't need extension cords either cause I think they have all of the tables powered now. You might want to bring a folding chair though. If the crowd is as big as it should be, they might be a couple short.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

stampede said:


> What's up fellas. Just wondering how the pit space situation is for this weekend. Should we bring tables, chairs, extension cords, etc. just in case?


If everyone sticks to the allowed spaces, there should be enough room for 90+ racers. They are in the process of finishing wiring the back few tables, and I don't see a need to bring a table. You might want to bring a chair though. Just in case.

Tim


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Is the track open on Friday. If so what time. Thanks Dave.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Dave Walton said:


> Is the track open on Friday. If so what time. Thanks Dave.


Yes it is. Opens at 2pm I believe. Closes at 9.

Tony


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Fun Run detail.

The fun run on 3/11 will either be at Larry's or CEFX. It depends on who had the most entries from the series; Larry's with 56 and CEFX is to be determined this Saturday 2/25.

The fun run is a non points race to close out the season. We will pass out the series trophies at this race (or make other arrangements if you cannot attend). We will do prizes in a similar way as the normal race day prizes. You will get one ticket for each entry that you did throughout the year. This rewards those who attended more races and ran more classes with more prize tickets and hopefully a greater chance at prizes. The Fun Run entry fees are the same, $20 for the first class and $10 for the second - each entry that day gets a prize ticket too. 

Any sponsored drivers out there that can get prize donations for this event, I sure could use some help. It looks like the CRL budget will end up the year at about $1,500. A little more than half will go to season end trophies/plaques. The rest will go to buy prizes for the fun run day.

The fun run is pretty much like a club race, with prizes and an added twist. We will hold an invitational for the ten best drivers from 1/12th and touring. I will explain this in my next post and add some photos.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Fun Run Invitational

This is an invite only part of the race day. Ten of the fastest from Touring and ten from 1/12th scale will be invited to race in the invitational. Touring will run muscle car bodies that the CRL will provide. For 1/12th we are working on a body from Josh that looks like a Ford Focus or Honda Civic. I'm hoping to have those too. If not, we'll work something else out. There will be racing and a best paint competition.

Best Paint - Open to anyone who wants to paint one of the invitational bodies. The driver has some say in who paints his car and some will want to paint it themselves. I'm trying to work out a deal for a prize for the best paint award. Stay tuned as I work out the detail. It will be up to a racer vote for the winner.

Invitational races driver selection: Touring will consist of 4 racers from touring stock, 3 from 19 turn and 3 from mod. 1/12th scale will draw 7 from stock and 3 from mod. We will take the final points sheet and start from the top, working down. We will work down the list until we have 10 racers for each class that can commit to making the 3/11 fun run.

Race format: Both classes will run 19 turn motors and the special bodies. We will run 4 main events for each group (no qualifying needed, just the morning practice with the special bodies). Main #1 starts with the field inverted from their points standing (Mod champ in back, 19 turn champ in 9th, stock champ 8th, etc.). Main #2 starts inverted from the finish of main #1. Then inverted again by the finish of main #2. And once more inverted from #3 for the last main. We will award points for each main, 10, 9, 8, etc. from the winner on down. Add up the total points for a winner. The tie break will be the fastest laps/time from the four events.

This is tons of fun to watch. I would like to get video and photos from everyone who shoots any.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I've ordered two of each of these. Invite racers will have their choice starting from the top in points.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm putting my money on who ever gets the Mustang. Big front air damn and a rear spoiler.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Do it by total points without the drops and I might make it in.


Gonna be fun to watch and would be equally fun to drive.

Tim


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

If it turns out anything like the Euro truck body race a couple years ago it will be a blast to watch.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Do it by total points without the drops and I might make it in.
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun to watch and would be equally fun to drive.
> ...


Stamper - I fully expect that you'll move up to the top 3 in 19 turn. You can do it! There are 4 racers above you with only 2 events in. If they don't show up, you'll automatically move up to 3rd. If everyone does show up, you can move up to 2nd with a 3rd place or higher in the A main. You're fast enough to pull that off - as long as your car doesn't catch on fire again.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Keith, are the 1/12 scale guys expected to bring a touring car chassis for this fun run or are those new bodies 1/12 scale for our pan chassis? If this is the case, will we need new body posts to mount them?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith - I updated the website with the fun run info.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Rich. 


David - if we run a 1/12th scale sedan style body, we will need new body posts. I'll talk to Josh about ordering longer posts from somewhere and making them available. Maybe we can fund the posts from the $20 invitational entry fee or something? 

Rules: some new stock motors are on the market, but not yet ROAR legal for stock. The CRL will follow the same rules for this final race. The Integy KOS and Trinity CO27 will not be legal for the final points race at CEFX on 2/25. Also, no 4400 batteries at this final season event. The 3/11 fun run is open to any of this new stuff since it is not for points.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Stamper - I fully expect that you'll move up to the top 3 in 19 turn. You can do it! There are 4 racers above you with only 2 events in. If they don't show up, you'll automatically move up to 3rd. If everyone does show up, you can move up to 2nd with a 3rd place or higher in the A main. You're fast enough to pull that off - as long as your car doesn't catch on fire again.


That works for me. You can figure this stuff out better than I can.

I hope it doesn't catch fire with a 19T motor in. Novak doesn't seem too sympathetic to my burnt hand and all of the other parts that went up. They told me to fill out a form and send it in with the reciept. Now to find Cook for the reciept.

l8r,

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So your speedo from Cook got cooked? Heehee!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> So your speedo from Cook got cooked? Heehee!


I actually found it funny too.

Ask anyone who was there Saturday and I laughed more than anything. Maybe it was the fumes that clouded the place for a few hours....

Tim


----------



## ctmazzo (Oct 21, 2003)

Is the invit. class going by points or just by invit.

Chris Mazzola


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

The invites will be based on where you are in points. Winner of each class will be invited to participate. We'll need a pretty firm answer that you can make it to the race on 3/11. We'll work down the points list from there until we fill the 10 spots. It is feasable that someone sitting in 10th in stock points could get an invite to the special fun run class if enough above them can't make it to the race.

Everyone else is encouraged to attend the fun run to get their trophies and a chance at the season end prizes. The non invite class will run like a normal club race with 3 rounds and a main.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

What about this body for the 1/12th scale invitational? Can you say old school? I might have a chance with a T0J.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LX2693&P=7


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

That's the updated TOJ...I have some of the old ones left somewhere...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I have two old ones at home. Do you have 8 more that I could buy?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

We should run TC style bodies on them. 

Run those 1/12th oval bodies!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Here's the list of 1/12th scale sedan bodies that I have fond so far.

Yokoma Stratus ZR-YSMB
HPI Honda Civic #7024
HPI Rover Mini Cooper #7206
Kyosho 1/12th series Ferrari in hard plastic, not lexan
McAllister Oval wedge
McAllister Monte Carlo
Josh's prototype
Plus a company out of england that does Minis, Focus, etc., but in white, not clear lexan.
Doesn't Protoform have a 1/12th scale Nascar body. Not that I want Nascar. I'd rather have something else.

Cost is a factor, so the $10 TOJ is looking pretty good. I really like the Yokomo Stratus, though.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh... the best body that I found so far is by Bolink - a 1971 Greenwood Corvette. I only found one on ebay. Anyone know where Steve Rule from Bolink is now and if any of their molds survived?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Last I heard, he is just selling his stuff on eBay. Whoever you saw that Bolink body from might actually be the ID he is using. 

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Josh is changing the layout for this week's CRL. I think he's working on it right now for the Tuesday night club race and for practice this week. Are we going to see the Grand Rapids, Ft. Wayne, Lansing, etc. crowds this Saturday?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I did a web search for Steve Rule and all I found was sites dealing with "Trouble finding a date." 

"The Steve Rule" - _in a random sample of programmers, there will be more named Steve then there will be females_


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Why not just ask the guy holding the auction if he's Steve and if he has 10 bodies...

I don't know how well the Bolink body would fit though. The Digger and other Bolink 12ths used 10th wheels and the cars were a little wide from what I remember.

The Yokomamasaho body sounds interesting.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, how about you run a silver honda with a stock motor and have everyone else run 19t's with Neon's, or will that bee too much of a flashback for you? 

Or for this year rx7 bodies with mod motors, you'll really have to look in your mirrors.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I posted a question to the ebay seller to see if he had 10 of them. I just thought that the "Steve Rule" was funny. I think I'll search for the "Greg Rule" and see what it brings back. :devil:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Greg rule: "in a random sample of Gregs, there will be more that have toolboxes then those that don't."


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

And by the way Steve Rule has started another company up that is basiclly for Dragmaster as he still owns the rights to Dragmaster and Racetech. He sold Bolink to someone else and they are now reproducing the Legend cars. As Rich said all the rest of the equipment and what not was/is sold on ebay.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

And Keith here is a thread started by Steve Rule on the New Bolink stuff:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=137799


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Brian's rule "get a job"


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

How about this Mardave body (it's Lexan)


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Brian's rule "get a job"


Brother Rule: I might just have to whip your [email protected]#.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

What is the schedule for Saturday? Doors open at 7:30am ??? racing at 10:30am???

Normal group from Ft Wayne will be comming up Ron, Lee, Tracey, Brent, Corey, Brandon and maybe others.

we will be bringing tables and chairs just incase. see you Sat.early

-Tracey


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Whats the motor rule for 19T ?
Thanks.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

tafog said:


> What is the schedule for Saturday? Doors open at 7:30am ??? racing at 10:30am???
> 
> Normal group from Ft Wayne will be comming up Ron, Lee, Tracey, Brent, Corey, Brandon and maybe others.
> 
> ...


 FT Wayne in the house ........... Cory in the trash can :thumbsup: 

see you all sat , Bob


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> FT Wayne in the house ........... Cory in the trash can :thumbsup:
> 
> see you all sat , Bob


 
this is a total possibility....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> Whats the motor rule for 19T ?
> Thanks.


_19 turn Motors_: 

Machine wound 19 turn and 24 degree locked end bell motors only.
Factory 19 turn tag must be in-place and visible through motor vent holes.
No hybrid motors (example: C1 arm in a C2 can, or Orion end bell on a Trinity can).
No “twisting” of the armature to increase or decrease timing.
Must use stock magnets as shipped with the can from the factory.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, I believe Barry was refering to the new Integy motor and the Lizard 3 or whateveer it is called trinity motor. Are you going to stick to the 3 motors you approved at the start of the year? Reedy Quad, Trinity C2, and Orion/Peak 19t?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Keith, I believe Barry was refering to the new Integy motor and the Lizard 3 or whateveer it is called trinity motor. Are you going to stick to the 3 motors you approved at the start of the year? Reedy Quad, Trinity C2, and Orion/Peak 19t?


The stock motor rules were written like this:
_Stock Motors_: 

ROAR approved machine wound 27 turn and 24 degree locked end bell motors only.
Factory 27 turn tag must be in-place and visible through motor vent holes.
No hybrid motors (example: Monster arm or Monster end bell with Green Machine can).
No “twisting” of the armature to increase or decrease timing.
Must use stock magnets as shipped with the can from the factory.
The phrase "ROAR approved" makes the new Trinity Cobalt and Integy not legal for this last CRL points race. The 19 turn rules that we started the year with (posted above) do not have the ROAR stamp on them. So, the new 19 turn motors are going to have to be legal. It may seem silly that the rules were different for stock and 19, but there was only one ROAR legal 19 turn motor when we started the season. People wanted to be able to run other stuff. Since we started the year this way, we'll have to ride it out through this last race.

Oh, and again, no batteries higher than 3800s. The new IB 4200s are NOT legal for this points weekend.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ooops... I just got 3 packs of 4200's and have 1 pack of 38's. If I tell you now that I going to run the 42's and don't care about the points will you let me still run or should I sit this one out ? This is my first CRL event this year so therefore I have zero points.
I don't remember how the points are awarded. Would I be taking away points from anybody by racing ? If so then I'll sit it out or dig up my old packs.
Thanks.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Barry - you could run 4200s, but would be dq'd after each run and end up in the bottom main. If we were to let you run and keep your qualifying spot in the A, that would keep someone else from getting in there and their chance for A main points. The points go 100, 99, 98, etc, so making the A lets you race for 91pts and above. Making the B you race for 81 to 91. That's a big swing for the guy who gets bumped and is sitting fastest in the B.

I don't want to discourage anyone from racing the CRL, but we have to have rules to keep things fair. Ask around and I'm sure someone will let you borrow a pack of 3800s. Two packs is plenty for 3 rounds and a main. You could run your 4200s in practice. Or you could hope to get lucky and think we'll miss it in tech. Some people have tested us by running motors with no tags. I'm sure a couple have snuck through, but have to believe that we've caught more than we've missed. 

Anyone got an extra pack that Barry could borrow for two runs?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Anyone got an extra pack that Barry could borrow for two runs?


I do, but they are 4-cell. Maybe Barry could use this to test the whole 4-cell versus 6-cell issue. 

-Rich


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Are 3600 ok to run.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Yep. Any Sub-C Nicad or NiMH up to 3800. No Lithiam or other rare, weird stuff like that.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

No problem MCH. I'll dig out an old pack and run them twice.
Do the doors open at 7:30 am ?
Thanks.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yay! Glad you are still going to go, Barry!

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm just picturing the Avatar saying that instead of Rich...

Have you seen my baseball?

YAY!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yaaay!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Door open at 7:30 on Saturday, 2/25 at CEFX for the CRL.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I received the 1/10th scale Muscle car bodies from Parma last night. They are awesome!!! The fun run is going to be such a fun race. I can't believe the detail and they even came with decals and window masks. If anyone runs into Paul Chicky from Parma, make sure to say thanks for the donation to the Carpet Racing League. We will also be doing a best paint contest with these, so come up to me this weekend and let me know if you are interested in joining into that.

1/12th scale - we are still working out the detail. Either a Parma 70's Corvette or a Yokomo Dodge Stratus. I am rooting for the Corvettes. Mine needs to be Monza Red, please, with 454 decals on the hood and with functioning t-tops. Now where can I buy some 1/12th scale chrome rims? 

Too exciting! This is me right now... :roll:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

All I can say is WOW!! One heck of a turnout. Thanks to Keith for putting on a great series yet again and thanks to Halo/Cefx for stepping up and helping host most of the races.

Can't wait to run the Camaro in the fun run!

Tim


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Absolutely. Great times. well organized, well run.. good stuff.

Although I am happy to have won the over all.. I would like to say that the victory is bitter-sweet. Chuck was the only one in contention and I cant help but think that the contact between my car and his car- broke his car. (he got into a lapper, and I, on his tail.. got into him). Weather or not it was my contact or the lappers that caused the break is beyond my knowledge.. but he did break a rear right arm.. on a right hand turn.. so im guessing it was mine. I didnt want to confront him about it yesterday as Im sure he felt it was malicious... but not the case. I am truely sorry for the collision, and I did wait.. but unfortunately his car was disabled. Hope there are no hard feelings. If it is any consolation... It kept me up all night..


Keith


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

I had a good time and would like to thank the guys that put forth the extra effort to get me on the driver stand. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Dave Walton said:


> I has a good time and would like to thank the guys that put forth the extra effort to get me on the driver stand. Thanks again Dave.


 No problem Dave , any time you make the trek over I'm sure someone there will help out .
Bob


----------



## westendorfy (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you Keith and Stosh for putting on such a KILLER race! I had more fun yesterday (crl race) than i have had in a long time racing. I was throwing wrenches the whole time( in a good way). Without keiths donation of a trinity front end-upper mounty thingy that i broke, i would not have got to run the double decker/dorf 12 all day. gracias

Are there any other bigger races coming up soon?


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

So, what's this "Charnock" setup, we're hearing about?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

KE4PJO said:


> So, what's this "Charnock" setup, we're hearing about?



Brad's car is DIALED. I think he should start a thread just on set-ups............


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

stampede said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for putting on a well organized event. Wish we could have represented G.R. a little better.
> If anyone is reading this thread wondering whether to race at CEFX, I highly recommend it. The competition there is incredible! If you want to learn how to go fast, this is the place to do it.
> Once again, thanks for a great Saturday.
> 
> Jason D.


Jason,
Glad you guys had a good time. I could'nt agree with you more, the competition is awesome. As fas as representing G.R., we did great.
Not everyone can make the show, heck it was your first time there.
-Fred


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

We want the points. We want the points!

Who all is going to be doing the Invitational TC and 1/12th class's at the Fun Run? Who is going to be running what bodies? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow what a weekend, That was the most fun running On-road I have ever had! I also just wanted to say that Josh's track over there, has got to be about the best ran R/C track I have ever been to.. I was really impressed by how smooth things went, the on site hobby shop, the competetion, and how nice everyone was! If I get the chance, I've got to make it over to that side of the state again..

Mike Howe,


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Jason,
> Glad you guys had a good time. I could'nt agree with you more, the competition is awesome. As fas as representing G.R., we did great.
> *Not everyone can make the show, heck it was your first time there.*
> -Fred



Haha I know what you mean Fred! I was just happy to be in the B-Main with FRED KNAPP!!! I almost HAD YOU!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Haha I know what you mean Fred! I was just happy to be in the B-Main with FRED KNAPP!!! I almost HAD YOU!!!


Yeah, I was trying my best to give it to ya but you stuffed it. Lol
I did make the show in 19t however. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

stampede said:


> Fred: It was definately a pleasure to race with you and the little guy again. I look forward to seeing you guys soon.


Right back at ya Jason.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Really a sincere thanks to everyone who participated in a CRL race this year. Even if you only made it out to one event, I am really happy that so many people enjoyed the racing. One hundred and eighty three racers attended at least one event. The traveling count is down from previous CRL years, but with today's economy, the series held it's own all year. 

Forty six racers entered three or more events and will qualify for season end awards. I am working out the details of those right now and will have awards ready for the fun run. I will post the season end points in a new CRL thread. I do have one tie break to work through (Rich Chang and David Lee in 1/12th stock) and will have that by tonight. I need to add up their best 3 event's laps and times because they have the exact same back up scores as well. 

I'll post more detail about the fun run. Everyone is welcome to enter the fun run, even if it is your first time racing with the CRL. We could probably do a rubber tire class too. The fun run will run more like a normal club race. We will add the Invitational Muscle Car class to the show. That will tie up many of the normal "A" drivers and open it up for others to make the normal "A" show. Stay tuned and look for a new thread soon.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

See Keith, I'm always causing you trouble/extra work. It's my duty in life. 

I'll need you to true up some tires for me next race, too. Get to it. Chop chop!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I would true some tires for you, but I lost half of my 1/12th scale tire mount thingy. It's purple. Anyone find it down there by the tire truing area?


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*RC Screwz track???*

I have been out of RC for a while and not meaning to hijack this thread but I have a question. What happened to the RC Screwz track? I drove by the building and it is up for lease and no cars were around.

I also want to congratulate Josh Cyrul for opening up a new track off of Ford Road. It looks great and seems to exceeding everybody's expectations. 

I also read the whole thread and the $15 fee to race is a non-issue. I always wondered how in the heck anybody can keep a 10,000 square building open and pay the rent and utilities with track fees equal to what they were 15 years ago. Anybody who complains ought to be ashamed.
I remember racing slot cars back in their heyday and track use was by the minute or half hour. You practiced you paid. There was no pay one price and practice A L L D A Y.

I know of nothing as economical as RC race track rental or entry fees for racing. You ought to campaign a GT 1 camaro in the SCCA, now that's expensive!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Prof, I thought it was more expensive to have the GT1 Camero in the garage collecting dust!


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Prof, I thought it was more expensive to have the GT1 Camero in the garage collecting dust!


No, the cost of putting the car the track is pretty pricey (e.g., tires, fuel, towing, crew, motel, food, amortized engine rebuild, entry fees, food, etc). 

Now the issue is asset management with a daughter 2 years from college. I still have two brand new sets of race tires sitting in my basement. 

So what happened to the RC SCREWZ track?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

He filed for bankruptcy and closed up shop before the end of the year last year.

Tim


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Tim Stamper said:


> He filed for bankruptcy and closed up shop before the end of the year last year.
> 
> Tim


Sad, another RC track bites the dust. He still has the screw business doesn't he? I see his website is still open.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I hate to do this, but can you please start another thread to discuss R/C Screws.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Prof said:


> Sad, another RC track bites the dust. He still has the screw business doesn't he? I see his website is still open.


Just PM me if you have questions. 

I agree with Keith. Let's keep it off the boards.

Tim


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I hate to do this, but can you please start another thread to discuss R/C Screws.


No problem, question asked and answered. Don't need another thread about a defunct track.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, 90 entries at the 5th race of the CRL, and I can name at least another 15-20 people that were missing.... My prediction is that only good things will happen in 2006-2007 for the CRL.

Now, Rich, get to work on the MORL, CHOP CHOP!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

We've never been above 50 entries at the last CRL this late in the season. I wonder what the fun run will be?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> We've never been above 50 entries at the last CRL this late in the season. I wonder what the fun run will be?


I wanna see 100 entries for the fun run. That would make me happy.

I'll be running the Muscle car invite and 12th scale, so there are 2.

Tim


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Tim......you could paint one of them to look like that escort you have sitting in your driveway! :tongue:


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to thank everyone for the awesome turn out!! I think it's even more impressive when you think about the fact that there was the huge brushless oval race that stole a way a few racers that would have attended (Eli and others). We might have made the 100+ mark which again is amazing!!

I hope everyone had a good time and will be coming back out for the fun run. I appologize for the lack of Xray parts (our order showed up Monday...lol... typical). We are working hard to get everything in that everyone wants so if we don't have it, make sure to check with Angel or Mark so they can put it on the order list so we can stock it!!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rickardracing said:


> Tim......you could paint one of them to look like that escort you have sitting in your driveway! :tongue:


Actually, a working escort is faster than my M3 right now. Haven't driven the car in over 2 years. It still starts and purrrrrrrrrs but it don't like to go anywhere.

Funny though.... Thanks......

Tim


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Doh! figures. I stayed home to work on my car....1 to 1 car. I should have went Fred tryed to drag my crap out of the dust with me...but NNOOOO I had to play autobody tech.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Wow, i need to change my avitar...Pro 4? whats that?


----------

